# Flamme als Piktogram



## Malcolm (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte ne Flamme als Piktogram darstellen, also stark abstrahiert und nicht realistisch. Hat dafür jemand ein gutes Tutorial, mit der Pfad Funktion von Illustrator komm ich nicht so recht klar.

malcolm


----------



## MikeVale (19. Juli 2004)

*PROGIES*

Ein Vektorisierungsprogramm ist wohl das, was Du suchst...
ADOBE STREAMLINE oder CorelTRACE währen da geeignet.
Die nehmen Dir aber nicht die Abstrahierungsarbeit ab und werden kaum ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis liefern. Am besten druckst Du die Flammen aus, die Du stilisieren möchtest nimmst Dir ein Architektenpapier/Brotpapier/Klarsichtfolie o.ä. und zeichnest die Sache mit Hand nach - so kannst Du direkt Teile weglassen, die zum vektorisieren keinen Sinn machen. Also quasi von Hand abstrahieren. Das dann scannen (möglichst hohe Auflösung und nur Schwarzweiß) und dann erst im entsprechenden Progi vektorisieren, das Ergebnis ist dann definitiv funktioneller..,
Viel Erfolg, Mike


----------



## extracuriosity (19. Juli 2004)

Orietier´ dich doch an dem, was es schon gibt.

z.B:


----------

